# Adware/Spyware uff



## Neunmal (13. Juli 2004)

Brauche dringendst Hilfe, seit einem halben Jahr schaff ichs nicht mehr meinen Pc "clean" zu halten. D.h. ich hab immer massen an Adware und Spyware auf dem Pc.. 

Hab schon Spybot durchlaufen lassen (mit update ) der findet zwar genug Sachen, aber wesentliches nicht.. Dass hier hab ich nun wenn ich ne URL eingebe (nicht immer....)

Detected SPYware! System error #384 
__________________________________________________________________________ 

Your IP address is ******** Using this address a remote computer has gained anaccess to your computer and probably is collecting the information about the sites you've visited and the files contained in the folder Temporary Internet Files. Attention! Ask for help or install the software for deleting secret information about the sites you visited.

__________________________________________________________________________

Your computer is full of evidences!


ISP of transmission: ******** 
Your IP address: ********* 
They know you're using: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; FunWebProducts-MyWay) 
Your computer is: Windows XP 
Risk status for further investigation: VERY HIGH RISK 




To protect from the Spyware - click here 
To prevent information transmission - click here 
To delete the history of your activity, click here 
----------------------------

Allderings benutz ich nicht mozilla, wie da steht.. 

Auch meine Startseite lässt sich nicht mehr ändern  kann mir da jemand mal weiterhelfen?

Ach ja, hab den Pc schon etliche male neu Formatiert.. das geht ne Woche und dann ist das Zeugs wieder drauf.. 

Danke für jede Hilfe!

mfg 

P.s. das da oben ist nicht das Hauptprob, nur ein Beispiel!


----------



## aTa (13. Juli 2004)

Hi,
ich hab das gleiche Problem, habs auch net so ganz in Griff bekommen aber besorg dir mal ne Firewall seid dem ich eine drauf hab is es schon besser geworden.

Schau mal hier: Link


----------



## Neunmal (13. Juli 2004)

Danke, allerdings hab ich schon ne Firewall (die standard von XP..) aberwerd mir das mal anschauen! Hoffe mir können noch einige helfen.. Danke


----------



## squeaker (13. Juli 2004)

Probier auch diese hier:

Adaware 
Spybot 

Informationen findest du hier:
Dialerschutz.de


----------



## aTa (13. Juli 2004)

Naja die reicht leider net aus um alles zu blocken 
Aber versuchs mal.
Guter Tip ist auch noch Clean XP da gibts Tools dabei die Spyware und das ganze Zeug entfernen können, einfach mal googeln.


----------



## Neunmal (13. Juli 2004)

Danke, Adware hab ich auch schon durchlaufen lassen, hilft zwar mehr, aber eben nicht 100%.. Bitte immer noch um mehr Infos , danke


----------



## Leola13 (13. Juli 2004)

Hai,

hast Du schon mal cwshredder  versucht ?

Hilft Dir sicherlich um etwas zu beseitigen, aber es ist kein Schutz vor Neuinfektion.

Versuch doch mal Deine Internetoptionen besser einzustellen.

Ciao Stefan


----------

